# new Raidops Little John LJ3VD



## HoopleHead (Apr 12, 2008)

my Raidops "Little John" LJV3D came today! rockin, love it. CPM S30V steel, Dynawood handle. LCG Gear kydex sheath. 0.24" thick! love it. feels great in the hand, awesome attention to detail. was a pleasure ordering from Kim.





shown with Fenix TK10 for scale


















nice work on the bottom


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 12, 2008)

SWEET! 

It's so butch, it's downright elegant.


----------



## PhotonAddict (Apr 12, 2008)

That's pretty cool. Wow, 0.24" thick.. and in S30V! That's twice as thick as anything I have. Should be tough as nails. Does the handle feel comfortable?


----------



## HoopleHead (Apr 12, 2008)

yeah, the ergonomics on raidops are great, even though the handle looks almost overly sculpted/carved. feels great, both in regular and reverse grips.

just set up the tek-lock so it nestles horizontally right in the small of my back, fits perfect!


----------



## TCW 60 (Apr 15, 2008)

HoopleHead said:


> just set up the tek-lock so it nestles horizontally right in the small of my back, fits perfect!


In the middle of your back? Be carefully by wearing the knife there by using a car in case of an rear end collision.


----------



## Metatron (Jul 14, 2008)

just ordered mine today from KiM, will take him 3 weeks or so, one question, whats the contraption on the sheath?


----------



## adamlau (Jul 14, 2008)

Excellent. The LJ3CLAW is now on my short list of goodies to buy.


----------



## cyberspyder (Jul 14, 2008)

Metatron said:


> just ordered mine today from KiM, will take him 3 weeks or so, one question, whats the contraption on the sheath?



Bladetech Tek-Lock


----------

